# Herfin'



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Some friends I smoke with.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like a nice place. You can't beat worn in leather couches!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great shots; thanks for sharing.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Its real nice. Two couches five chairs all leather. Plus a bunch non-leather. We have our monthly cigar club meetings there. We were sitting in the bar section. There is a steak house attached to one side and the cigar shop to the other. They have two flat screens in the bar and a nice selection of smokes in the shop (along with another couch and chair). I would post a link but the site has been down for a couple of weeks now. Got my first Edge Sumatra there went back an hour later for the last one and it was gone. They never got any more. Now I am on a quest to stockpile as many as I can.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice stuff Dozer, thanks for sharing! Gotta love the leather couches.. 

CD


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

NIce pics


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

A little more ventilation would be great!! Nice pics...looks like a great time :biggrin:


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

nice pics...is that Charles S Dutton in the first pic with you?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice hef indeed --Lots of smoke oh my!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks like my kind of place. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smokin_cgars87 (May 15, 2007)

Looks like a great place to kick back and have a few stogies! Thanks for sharing! and leather=heaven haha


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Its real nice. Two couches five chairs all leather. Plus a bunch non-leather. We have our monthly cigar club meetings there. We were sitting in the bar section. There is a steak house attached to one side and the cigar shop to the other. They have two flat screens in the bar and a nice selection of smokes in the shop (along with another couch and chair). I would post a link but the site has been down for a couple of weeks now. Got my first Edge Sumatra there went back an hour later for the last one and it was gone. They never got any more. Now I am on a quest to stockpile as many as I can.


Wow! Great set-up!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Fine looking place you've got there, could almost be someone's living room. And though it's been beaten to death, love the leather!


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

Nothing like a smoke filled room and good friends.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks great  I wish we had somewhere like that around here.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Ah, look at all that smoke! :dribble:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

*nice photo's*

thanks dozer!! luv the pic of myself


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes looks like a blast, nothing better than herfing with friends!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Yes looks like a blast, nothing better than herfing with friends!


quoted for the truth!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> thanks dozer!! luv the pic of myself


It's about time you got in here.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> nice pics...is that Charles S Dutton in the first pic with you?


No just a co-worker.


----------

